# PGS with NGS to identify mosaic embryos for implantation - anyone did this?



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading up on mosaic embryos and it seems that the new trend should now be that if you do PGS you should implant first normal embryos and then mosaics without certain abnormal chromosomes.. it is risky BUT at my age I am seriously thinking about it.. here are some of the the links I have found:

https://www.genomeweb.com/molecular-diagnostics/new-study-bolsters-view-mosaic-embryos-ivf-can-develop-healthy-babies
http://www.pgdis.org/docs/newsletter_071816.html
https://www.thecut.com/2017/09/ivf-abnormal-embryos-new-last-chance.html

Has anyone had this kind of feedback from their clinic? Either that Dr discouraged PGS altogether or that they advice PGS with NGS and identify mosaic embryos for possible implantation.

thank you and baby dust to all!

xxx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I had embryos PGS tested for my last cycle and some were mosaics - I chose not to transfer them & just transferred a healthy one (bfn sadly), as after several miscarriages I didn't want to risk it. I definitely think I'd rather have a bfn than a miscarriage several weeks later. I didn't get much advice from my clinic, seem to be doing all the research myself. I'd be interested to hear more about it though. Wishing you lots of luck! X

P.s. I've come across 2 separate drs who were against PGS, so I avoided it in some of my cycles (had miscarriages), but I've also seen  many cases where successful pregnancies followed having PGS. I think by 40+ the odds are much greater of chromosomal abnormalities unfortunately, but some women are lucky and it seems very much down to luck! Even with DE there can be abnormal embryos. I'm sure in the future there will be more information, it's a bit frustrating I know!


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi StrawberrySundae thank you for replying! I really appreciate your point of view.. so sorry about your miscarriages, it must be so very hard..

We seem to be doing all the research too.. it´s really annoying considering the money we´re paying and emotional rollercoster...

Hope more share their experiences! 

Lots and lots of luck to you too xxx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks   fingers crossed for you in 2018! Keep going!   xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with personal experiences, but myself I know a few ladies who did PGS NGS cos of chromosomal issues, and got pregnant. Once I came across stats on my clinic's website http://prntscr.com/hcgl16 Good luck


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

I had PGS / NGS testing on my last cycle with the clinic I was with in Spain - we had 7 fertilise and only 1 made it to Day 5 for PGS testing. The result was 'normal'. The doctor said eveeything including my lining seemed perfect too, but for me, the cycle still failed.

My new clinic don't tend to recommend PGS - one reason being that they feel there can definitely be a false result (either way). I also recently came across an article where several embryos had come back as 'abnormal' (or maybe it was mosaic, I can't remember the exact details) result however, the lady took the risk of transferring a couple of them and she went on to fall pregnant and have a healthy child. 

It's a tricky one, as at 'my age' I know there are a high percentage of chromosomally abnormal eggs, but personally, I'm just not sure how reliable it is. However, I have read of many ladies who have gone in to get their positive after PGS.

Best of luck with everything. xx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I had PGS/NGS in all my IVF cycles as I had suffered 4 natural mc's and wanted to rule out one cause of it, I produce a lot of eggs and many of them became top grade embryos but were abnormal so for me it made sense as I could have transferred many that wouldn't have made it. I had 4 fet and got pg each time but lost 3 due to my iummune issues. My clinic wont transfer anything that has come back as abnormal, you have to agree to that before testing and I'm not convinced on the mosaic thing myself but maybe because I have really looked into it.


----------

